# ¿los españoles volverán a cenar a las ocho?



## cirrus

El otro día leí en el periódico que la tradición de cenar a las diez es un fenómeno de la posguerra: antes de la guerra civil se cenaba a eso de las ocho.  Esto me extrañó bastante.  Lo de cenar más tarde fue una reacción al pluriemplo que fue necesario para ganar el pan diario.  
 
Por tarde que parezca a la gente del norte, la hora de la cena ya parece un aspecto tan fijo de la rutina española que me resulta casí imposible creer en la posibilidad del cambio de la hora ya tan tradicional.  
 
Tengo varias preguntas ¿Es cierto lo que dice el periódico?  ¿Algún día la gente volverá a comer más temprano como consecuencia de la implantación de la jornada intensiva? 
 
¿Vosotros qué pensais?


----------



## Roi Marphille

yo creo que, como dices, va ligado a la jornada intensiva...que creo que es una utopía aplicarla como norma. 
Tiene su sentido cenar a las 20:00 o 20:30, sobretodo porque entre semana, mucha gente va muy cansada y se va a dormir lo más temprano posible ... (ya ves, con lo que dan en la tele!  )
no se, es difícil generalizar.


----------



## Fernando

No sé si será una tradición de la posguerra, pero lo dudo. Yo es la primera que lo oigo. Parece lógico que antes la gente se acostase antes porque no tenía luz eléctrica y porque tenían que levantarse de amanecida para trabajar en el campo. Dudo que el puriempleo tenga mucho que ver.

La "jornada intensiva" de muchos españoles es eso, intensiva de 9 a 9, así que no creo que cambie mucho.


----------



## Alundra

Si te soy sincera, llevo muchos años cenando a las 8'30.

Supongo que la hora de la cena depende de muchos factores... yo hasta que me casé y tuve hijos también cenaba tarde, aunque no siempre... pero en cuanto tuve hijos... adapté mi horario al suyo... yo les daba de cenar a las 8 ó 8'30 y procuraba acostarlos a las 9'30 aproximadamente... 

Con lo cual, la cena en mi casa es siempre muy temprana... de hecho, es ahora cuando estamos empezando a cenar un poco más tarde, los niños ya van teniendo más tareas para el cole, más actividades, se duchan prácticamente solos... en fín... el hogar va evolucionando... ahora las cenas son sobre las 9, a veces 9'30. No sé si variarán más, pero imagino que eso va en función de muchas cosas, no sólo el trabajo... 

Alundra.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Alundra said:
			
		

> pero imagino que eso va en función de muchas cosas, no sólo el trabajo...


!la tele! muy importante! el "prime time" en España es...las 22h..?


----------



## Alundra

Además, la jornada laboral intensiva hace muchos años que está implantada...  eso no es nuevo...



			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> !la tele! muy importante! el "prime time" en España es...las 22h..?


 
Pero en ese caso, la gente cenaría antes para ver la tele tranquilamente y con el café, no?


Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Dudo, como Fernando, que los horarios de comida y cena en España tengan nada que ver con la posguerra.
La hora de la cena en casa siempre ha sido alrededor de las 9 de la noche. No me acostumbraría, y además no quiero, cenar a las 6 de la tarde.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo ceno entre las 9.30 y las 10... podría cenar antes pero seguro que picaría más tarde, voy a dormir alrededor de las 12 - 12.30

Mei


----------



## belén

Pues el otro día hicieron un programa en la tele que trataba de este tema (el intentar establecer horarios europeos en esta tierra), era un coloquio, participó un experto que explicó precisamente lo que comenta Cirrus, que todo vino en la postguerra, había mucha hambre y la gente tenía más de un trabajo por lo que no les llegaba el tiempo para llegar a cenar en casa temprano.


----------



## diegodbs

Pues entonces, si la posguerra influyó, debió causar furor el nuevo horario de comidas y cenas, porque en 20-30 años consiguió acabar con costumbres horarias de varios cientos de años.


----------



## Alundra

Lo que yo creo entonces, es que la gente seguirá cenando como hasta ahora, a menos que, por causas mayores (situaciones que nos fuercen a cenar muy temprano...), vuelva a hacerse necesario cenar a horas muy tempranas... demasiado arraigado tenemos el tema de cenar a partir de las 8... 

Alundra.


----------



## belén

Dos cosas pensé yo.. Es increíble que, como dice Diego, en 20 o 30 años se cambiara de esta manera todo y la segunda que pensé fue que, en ese caso, teóricamente también se podrían cambiar de nuevo rápidamente.
Bah, fueron pensamientos tan cortos como dura una pausa publicitaria


----------



## Fernando

A la pregunta de Roi, creo que el "prime time" en España es de 21 a a 23, aunque de 23 a 24 también es casi-prime time. Los programas nocturnos no empiezan hasta las 24 ó 0:30.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo estoy acostumbradísimo a cenar entre 21h30 y 22h30, me gusta. Aunque acabase de trabajar a las cinco de la tarde creo que seguiría haciéndolo, especialmente en verano. Claro que si todo el mundo lo hiciera de modo distinto tendría que acomodarme. Es una p*tada para el personal de restauración, pero el hecho de que, debido al turismo, se pueda comer de 12 del mediodía a 16h, más o menos, y cenar de 20h a 23-24h es genial para el resto (incluidos y sobre todo los propietarios del local). Creo que es uno de los pequeños detalles que dan vidilla al país.

Sobre si esto fue fácil o difícil de cambiar en el pasado... Hasta ahora no he visto ningún argumento que explique la dificultad...


----------



## Carlston

Yo creo que finalmente evolucionaremos hacia el horario europeo y conseguiremos unos horarios decentes de trabajo que nos hagan llegar a casa a las 17,30-18,00, lo que hará que cenemos más pronto. Ya hay varios movimientos en esa dirección, aunque las cosas del palacio van despacio.


----------



## Viriato

Yo también he oído ultimamente este debate sobre igualar los horarios de trabajo y de comidas a las costumbres europeas. El razonamiento que he oído es que con los actuales horarios de trabajo los españoles llegan demasiado tarde a casa para ocuparse de sus hijos, de su casa, de tener un tiempo libre más racional y no tener que acostarse a las 12 o la una porque te apetezca ir al gimnasio, al cine, al teatro, o lo que sea.
También porque, según los trabajadores europeos, es difícil poder establecer contacto laboral con los españoles, ya que al tener horarios distintos, cuando unos entran a trabajar los otros todavía están levantándose de la cama, cuando los segundos llegan a su puesto los otros están almorzando. Cuando vuelven de almorzar  los otros se van a ello, etc.
En mi opinión se exagera un poco todo. No creo que haya problemas entre los trabajadores españoles y europeos para contactar entre sí por telf.
Por otra parte la mayoría de los trabajos ya son jornadas intensivas. Quizá habría que "_meter mano" _a aquellas empresas o trabajos que mantienen la jornada laboral partida con dos ó tres horas para comer, porque sí me parece perjudicial que la gente no disponga de tiempo diariamente para ocuparlo con su familia, amigos, hobbyes, etc.
Luego ya lo de cenar, pues que cada uno cene cuando le apetezca.
No obstate prefiero que los gobiernos se centren en la precariedad del mercado laboral y en el disparate que supone el mercado inmobiliario. Ésto sí obliga a muchas personas a tener dos trabajos y vivir para trabajar, no al revés como debería ser.


----------



## cirrus

"No creo que haya problemas entre los trabajadores españoles y europeos para contactar entre sí por telf."
Discrepo en este punto.  Aquí en el Reino Unido empezamos a eso de las nueve, o sea a las diez hora peninsular.  Si a estas horas el tipo que buscas está reunido cuando regresa de su reunión poco falta para la comida, a lo mejor la centralita te pasa el mensaje que volverá a la primera hora de la tarde.  A las cuatro pasadas regresa de nuevo a la oficina el español y ya son las seis hora de aqui y en realidad faltan las ganas para hablar a esa hora porque interesa más irse a casa.   

Menos mal que hay correo electrónico! Desde la perspectiva de nuestro horario lo que a mi no entra es que si uno trabaja en horas tradicionales cuando tiene tiempo para pegar ojo?  Empezais en la oficina bien temprano y regresais tarde ¡qué pérdida enorme de energía!


----------



## Fernando

Personalmente, cirrus, lo que creo es que deberíais de cambiar la hora y ponerla como toda Europa excepto Canarias y Portugal (que están más al Oeste). Así entráis a las nueve igual que nosotros y se acabó el problema. Lo del conducir por la derecha lo dejaremos para más adelante. 

Dile a ese tío que se mete en una reunión a las 10 y sale a las 14 que se reúna menos y trabaje más.

Desde nuestro punto de vista, cirrus, el periodo de tiempo que va desde vuestra cena hasta el desayuno se convierte en un angustioso y horrible desierto donde uno cree morir de hambre. Las historias de estudiantes españoles que hacen expediciones subrepticias a la nevera a las 4 de la mañana porque no pueden más son numerosísimas.

Además una comida en un cuarto de hora (vuestra costumbre) para nosotros es espantoso. No puedes ni hablar ni darte un paseo para bajar la comida. Sí que recojo que dos horas comiendo es una pérdida de tiempo pero en los sitios con jornada partida como máximo se tarda ya 1,5 horas.

¿cuándo tiene tiempo para pegar ojo? No pegamos ojo. Los españoles somos de los que menos dormimos en Europa.


----------



## cirrus

Fernando said:
			
		

> Personalmente, cirrus, lo que creo es que deberíais de cambiar la hora y ponerla como toda Europa quote]
> 
> De acuerdo!!
> 
> El problema es que Irlanda y partes de Escocia sí quedan tanto al oeste que Portugal.  Me cuesta mucho imaginar un cambio de hora entre Carlisle y Dumfries.  Tampoco encantaría al lobby pro británico en Ulster.


----------



## Alundra

cirrus said:
			
		

> Aquí en el Reino Unido empezamos a eso de las nueve, o sea a las diez hora peninsular. Si a estas horas el tipo que buscas está reunido cuando regresa de su reunión poco falta para la comida, a lo mejor la centralita te pasa el mensaje que volverá a la primera hora de la tarde. A las cuatro pasadas regresa de nuevo a la oficina el español y ya son las seis hora de aqui y en realidad faltan las ganas para hablar a esa hora porque interesa más irse a casa.
> 
> Menos mal que hay correo electrónico! Desde la perspectiva de nuestro horario lo que a mi no entra es que si uno trabaja en horas tradicionales cuando tiene tiempo para pegar ojo? Empezais en la oficina bien temprano y regresais tarde ¡qué pérdida enorme de energía!


 
Bueno, en mi opinión, si dos personas quieren hablar, el horario no es problema... el problema es que una de ellas no tenga tanto interés... 

Y lo de dormir... estoy de acuerdo con Fernando, en España se duerme poquito poquito... nos gusta mucho la noche  y en relación a este tema, conozco un refrán que dice: "cuanto más se duerme, menos se vive"...

También hay que tener en cuenta, que mucha gente se echa un rato la siesta, y por eso luego se acuesta un poco más tarde... ese sería otro fenómeno a estudiar... 

Alundra


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> También hay que tener en cuenta, que mucha gente se echa un rato la siesta, y por eso luego se acuesta un poco más tarde... ese sería otro fenómeno a estudiar...


 
Sí, y hay algo más (de lo que no estoy segura de si es verdad...)
Hace un tiempo leí en el _20 minutos_ (en una de esas estadísticas que suelen publicar) que los europeos que más dormían la siesta eran los alemanes!! Me parece que hasta los ingleses dormían más siesta que los españoles. Me impactó. ¿Es verdad esto?

Nota: yo no duermo la siesta


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, y hay algo más (de lo que no estoy segura de si es verdad...)
> Hace un tiempo leí en el _20 minutos_ (en una de esas estadísticas que suelen publicar) que los europeos que más dormían la siesta eran los alemanes!! Me parece que hasta los ingleses dormían más siesta que los españoles. Me impactó. ¿Es verdad esto?
> 
> Nota: yo no duermo la siesta


puede que tenga que ver con la *mediana de edad.* Como mayor es la población, más siestas. Es lógico porque no trabajan además su ritmo de vida es más tranquilo y necesitan descansar con más frecuencia.


----------



## cirrus

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> puede que tenga que ver con la *mediana de edad.* Como mayor es la población, más siestas. Es lógico porque no trabajan además su ritmo de vida es más tranquilo y necesitan descansar con más frecuencia.


 
Entonces que carroza soy! Soy aficionado enviciado de la siesta de por toda mi vida!


----------



## dnlusa

cirrus said:
			
		

> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personalmente, cirrus, lo que creo es que deberíais de cambiar la hora y ponerla como toda Europa quote]
> 
> De acuerdo!!
> 
> El problema es que Irlanda y partes de Escocia sí quedan tanto al oeste que Portugal. Me cuesta mucho imaginar un cambio de hora entre Carlisle y Dumfries. Tampoco encantaría al lobby pro británico en Ulster.
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho, casi toda España esta al Oeste del Meridiano de Grenwitch y debería ser zona horarioa GMT y no GMT+1. Es decir, España debería estar en la zona horaria de UK y no UK en la de Paris.
> 
> Esto además podría explicar porque el horario de comer tarde se arraigó tan rápidamente, ya que es más adecuado a la hora solar a la que come todo el mundo (medioseriomediobroma.blogspot.com)
> 
> saludos
> 
> dnl
Click to expand...


----------

